# Gentoo/Funtoo + KDE + NetworkManger + Kmix

## fellsword

Pues ya logre instalar Funtoo + kde, pero tengo unos problemas que igual me saltaban en Gentoo.

1) Al entrar a KDE algunas veces entraba mal, me daba cuenta por que el "icono tray de volumen de kmix de la bandeja de sistema", no se prendía/encendía. Los problemas o bugs: las aplicaciones no iniciaban o entraban muy muy lento.

2) Instale networkmanager, networkmanagement, activo el inicio de sesión rc-update add NetworkManager boot o default y al entrar al escritorio no tengo internet, tengo que desactivar NM y vuelvo a tener internet.

¿Como puedo tener instalado, activado Networkmanager, NetworkManagement y tener internet al mismo tiempo?

3) Cuando llega a entrar kmix, siempre entra con el 50% de sonido, me gustaría que entrara con el % que deje la ultima vez que use la máquina.

4) No se si esto influya, cuando entra el sistema, hwclock siempre entra con !!. En /etc/conf.d/hwclock lo cambie a local, por que tengo Win en otra partición.

Saludos  :Very Happy: 

Mi máquina:

 *Quote:*   

> i5, 6 GB RAM, 2.5 TBs Disco Duro, Ati radeon caicos.

 

lspci -k

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)
> 
>         Subsystem: Dell Device 04ed
> ...

 

Mi make.conf en funtoo:

 *Quote:*   

> # These settings were set by the metro build script that automatically built this stage.
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"
> ...

 

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) Instale networkmanager, networkmanagement, activo el inicio de sesión rc-update add NetworkManager boot o default y al entrar al escritorio no tengo internet, tengo que desactivar NM y vuelvo a tener internet. 
> 
> ¿Como puedo tener instalado, activado Networkmanager, NetworkManagement y tener internet al mismo tiempo? 
> ...

 

¿Como tienes "/etc/rc.conf"? prueba a modificarlo:

```

rc_hotplug="!net.*"

```

Salu2.

----------

